# Đã mẹ nào sử dụng bộ sản phẩm giảm béo Keto Slim chưa ạ?



## phương anh

Đợt này tăng cân không phanh mà không dám đến phòng tập vì sợ dich các ce ạ, ở nhà thì lại con con cái cái không có thời gian để chăm sóc cho bản thân. Nãy lướt mạng e thấy chị diễn viên Phương Oanh quảng cáo về cái keto slim này giúp hỗ trợ giảm béo rất tốt mà không cần phải tập luyện. Không biết có thực sự hiệu quả không, có mom nào dùng rồi tư vấn giúp em với ạ. Em cảm ơn nhiều!!!


----------



## thư vân

Cùng cảnh ngộ với mom, dịch dã cứ bày vẽ nấu nướng hết cái này cái khác tăng cân không dừng được mom ạ Mà khổ là tích cực k ra ngoài nên lười vận động, béo bụng béo mông mới khổ chứ


----------



## hương

Mình cũng thấy Quỳnh búp bê uống cần tây keto slim nên follow theo thần tượng luôn. Loại này mình thấy rất ổn nha, chiết xuất từ cần tây tươi 100% nhập khẩu nhật bản nên chất lượng hơn đảm bảo hơn hẳn về tiêu chuẩn chất xơ mịn và khả năng thải độc cơ thể, dễ uống không bị say còn giảm mỡ tương đối tốt nữa.
Mình uống đều mỗi sáng khoảng 2 tháng thì vòng eo đã giảm được 7cm luôn đó, đùi cũng thon gọn hơn mà người ngợm thấy nhẹ nhõm hẳn, bạn mà uống còn để ý là da dẻ đẹp lên cho mà xem
Còn một loại, nữa là bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet, thấy bảo nếu kết hợp cả 2 sản phẩm này thì sẽ có hiệu quả tốt nhất, nhưng mình đang tìm hiểu thôi, uống cần tây keto slim thấy đã thấy giảm béo ưng ý rồi ^^.
K biết có nên dùng thêm sp bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet nữa k mng?


----------



## kiều trinh

hương nói:


> Mình cũng thấy Quỳnh búp bê uống cần tây keto slim nên follow theo thần tượng luôn. Loại này mình thấy rất ổn nha, chiết xuất từ cần tây tươi 100% nhập khẩu nhật bản nên chất lượng hơn đảm bảo hơn hẳn về tiêu chuẩn chất xơ mịn và khả năng thải độc cơ thể, dễ uống không bị say còn giảm mỡ tương đối tốt nữa.
> Mình uống đều mỗi sáng khoảng 2 tháng thì vòng eo đã giảm được 7cm luôn đó, đùi cũng thon gọn hơn mà người ngợm thấy nhẹ nhõm hẳn, bạn mà uống còn để ý là da dẻ đẹp lên cho mà xem
> Còn một loại, nữa là bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet, thấy bảo nếu kết hợp cả 2 sản phẩm này thì sẽ có hiệu quả tốt nhất, nhưng mình đang tìm hiểu thôi, uống cần tây keto slim thấy đã thấy giảm béo ưng ý rồi ^^.
> K biết có nên dùng thêm sp bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet nữa k mng?


Bạn Phương Oanh này dáng quá chuẩn rồi, nhìn mà thèm ấy 
Em cũng đang sợt gú gồ, chắc chị giảm béo ít thì chỉ cần uống cần tây keto slim chứ như em, béo thù lù thì kiểu gì cũng phải “song kiếm hợp bích” sự nghiệp giảm béo mới mong thành công đc.


----------



## thanh hằng

Mình ở nhà tranh thủ 1 tiếng buổi tối để tập cardio rồi kết bằng yoga nhẹ nhàng thấy người cũng nhẹ nhàng hẳn ra. Được cái mình k ăn sáng linh tinh, chỉ toàn dùng bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet thôi, nhẹ bụng, no lâu. Trưa vs tối thì ăn eatclean  Thỉnh thoảng cũng có thả phanh 1 bữa không thèm lắm, mẹ nó có thể tham khảo nhé!


----------



## phương anh

hương nói:


> Mình cũng thấy Quỳnh búp bê uống cần tây keto slim nên follow theo thần tượng luôn. Loại này mình thấy rất ổn nha, chiết xuất từ cần tây tươi 100% nhập khẩu nhật bản nên chất lượng hơn đảm bảo hơn hẳn về tiêu chuẩn chất xơ mịn và khả năng thải độc cơ thể, dễ uống không bị say còn giảm mỡ tương đối tốt nữa.
> Mình uống đều mỗi sáng khoảng 2 tháng thì vòng eo đã giảm được 7cm luôn đó, đùi cũng thon gọn hơn mà người ngợm thấy nhẹ nhõm hẳn, bạn mà uống còn để ý là da dẻ đẹp lên cho mà xem
> Còn một loại, nữa là bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet, thấy bảo nếu kết hợp cả 2 sản phẩm này thì sẽ có hiệu quả tốt nhất, nhưng mình đang tìm hiểu thôi, uống cần tây keto slim thấy đã thấy giảm béo ưng ý rồi ^^.
> K biết có nên dùng thêm sp bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet nữa k mng?


Chị ơi, chị dùng bột cần tây keto slim thải độc cơ thể luôn chứ k chỉ giảm béo đúng k chị? Em cũng nghe nói là cần tây làm detox cơ thể, làm đẹp da mà mua cần tây tươi về nhà xay lách cách, lại k ở dạng tinh chất như này nên cũng rất muốn uống xem thế nào.
Nghe chị nói vậy, em cũng thấy yên tâm hơn nhiều ạ


----------



## liên liên

Mình từng dùng bột cần tây này 1 thời gian rồi thấy bh rất nhiều nơi bán, khuyên mom mua thì nên chọn nơi uy tín như  trên https://ketoslim.vn/ ấy, họ phân phối chính hãng, mua yên tâm hơn, cái gì uống vào người mình cũng nên kiểm tra cẩn thận mom nhé!


----------



## phương anh

thanh hằng nói:


> Mình ở nhà tranh thủ 1 tiếng buổi tối để tập cardio rồi kết bằng yoga nhẹ nhàng thấy người cũng nhẹ nhàng hẳn ra. Được cái mình k ăn sáng linh tinh, chỉ toàn dùng bữa sáng cân bằng keto diet thôi, nhẹ bụng, no lâu. Trưa vs tối thì ăn eatclean  Thỉnh thoảng cũng có thả phanh 1 bữa không thèm lắm, mẹ nó có thể tham khảo nhé!


Chắc em cũng giống chị quá.
Thân hình quá khổ thì phải áp dụng tích hợp biện pháp hữu hiệu nhất chị ạ.


----------



## mai ngọc

Nói là không tập luyện là k cần tập quá hà khắc thôi mom, chứ vẫn nên vận động nhẹ nhàng hàng ngày để vừa tốt cho xương, vừa tốt cho sức khỏe của mình mom nhé.


----------



## phương anh

liên liên nói:


> Mình từng dùng bột cần tây này 1 thời gian rồi thấy bh rất nhiều nơi bán, khuyên mom mua thì nên chọn nơi uy tín như  trên https://ketoslim.vn/ ấy, họ phân phối chính hãng, mua yên tâm hơn, cái gì uống vào người mình cũng nên kiểm tra cẩn thận mom nhé!


Vâng, cảm ơn mom nhiều nhé ạ, em cũng đang băn khoăn chỗ mua ^^
Để em alo đt hoặc có j inbox fanpage của họ cho tiện ạ. Còn mấy việc nhạy cảm em cũng cần họ tư vấn cho luôn ạ


----------



## Thùy Duung

Uống bột cần tây keto slim này để giảm mỡ, giảm béo được nhé mom, hàm lượng chất xơ ở dòng này cao gấp 200 lần cây cần tươi cơ mà. Lại còn để được lâu, bảo quản dễ hơn cần tây tươi nữa.  Uống cái này xong thấy no lâu, chẳng còn thèm ăn nữa mà k bị mệt mỏi, mất nước đâu.


----------



## saobang

Hic diễn viên quảng cáo vây tin được không? Diễn viên Phương Oanh gầy nvay uống bao nhiêu mới được như cô ấy


----------



## phương anh

Cảm ơn mom nhiều nhé ạ, em sẽ dùng thử xem sao rồi lại chia sẻ với các mẹ nếu thành công nhé


----------

